# Yellow feathers?



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

My old fellow has been developing yellow feathers that are intermingled with the grey, and the white flashes are turning permently yellow too, and his feathers are thining. The orange patches on his face have also fadded. His still eats like a pig but stays very thin and he loves to fly around the house, but not as vigourously as he once did, I fear that he might have something wrong with him. Or perhaps he's just getting old. He has iodine block, mix of seeds, fruit and veggies and vitamins in his water, so I don't think that it's a diffienecy. And the younger cage mate is very beautiful and in good condition, he's not showing any of the same conditions. Thank you.

Here's a picture


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I see what you mean. You mentioned he is about 6 which is not old age for a tiel. The feathers tell alot so what I would do is just take him in for a vet check up. I went through something similar with a budgie of mine where she was orginally white and slowly developed a yellow tint all over. It wasn't a good sign and I'll leave it at that since I don't want to scare you. I was about 6 years old in a different country so we never were able to find out why. Keep us posted!

PS. I know some people choose to use them but just wanted to add. I find that vitamins in the water are a waste and can cause more harm then good as they can get too many stored in their body. Also, it helps bacteria grow in the water alot faster so you'd have to keep changing it very often.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think this one is the older of the two, I think Ann said he was 12 but I wouldn't say he is extremely old yet we have a couple on here in the later 20's, I agree a vet check would be your best option its hard to say what it could be, I also don't use vitamins in the water if they are getting a varied diet they really don't need them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's really interesting the way the yellow has started growing in the grey. What are his droppings like? I would also recommend getting him checked by an avian vet. It could be nothing, but you never know.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take him in to the avain vet for a check up. You would think he would turn grey if he is getting older, my black/white cat is going grey


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the care and concern.

Hey Aly, I don't scare easily, if you felt like sharing...

Yes this is the older of the two, I've heard that cockatiels can live well into their twenties. I will take him to the vet, but I'm not sure about the extent of their bird knowledge. Unfortunately there isn't a avian vet in this area, not that I can find anyway. 

I don't always put vitamins in the water, just mainly during times of stress during the cooler weather. The water dish is cleaned daily.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

There's a few of you from Ontario so I'm sure they'll give you some info on an avian vet. The end of the story with our budgie is she died soon after turning yellow. I wish I knew what happen but where we were and during that time a vet, less alone an avian one was not accessible..Hopefully it's nothing serious with yours-just wait and see who the others recommend.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ann I am not sure where your located in Ontario and you don't have to say in the forum  but I found this on ParrotsCanada just scroll down to Ontario and see if you can find anything near you.

http://www.parrotscanada.com/services/avianvets.html


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I found this link just scroll down to Canada http://www.birdsnways.com/articles/abvpvets.htm and http://spca.cambridgeweb.net/parvo.html (I heard they can see birds)


Laura I tried your link and it did not work


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure what its not working for you Jaime I just clicked on it and it works for me


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It wasn't working for me either this morning but it does now...Here is the info just in case:
ONTARIO 




BARRIE


Ferris Lane Animal Hospital
Dr. Julie Deroo
133 Ferris Lane
(705)726-2322


BOWMANVILLE


Bowmanville Veterinary Clinic
Dr. Wendy Korver
Dr. Jennifer Troughton
2826 King St. E.
(905)623-4431


BURFORD

Windrush Animal Hospital
Dr. Chris Crombie
(519)449-5080


BURLINGTON


Appleview Animal Hospital
4490 Fairview Street
(905)681-0401

Plains Road Animal Hospital
105 Plains Road East
Dr. Gould
Dr. Rafuse
(905)639-9593


CAMBRIDGE


Preston Animal Clinic
Dr. Larry Graham
1606 King St E.
(519)653-7232

Hespeler Animal Hospital
Dr. K. Burgess
Dr. L. Langlais-Burgess
201 Pinebush Road
(519)740-7706


CAVAN


Cavan Hills Veterinary Service
Dr. Richard Maser
303 Hwy. 7A, RR1
(705)944-5776


COURTICE


Clarington Animal Hospital
Dr. Bill Mingram
Corner of Hwy. #2 & Courtice Road
(905)404-2030


ELMVALE


Elmvale Veterinary Hospital
Dr. K. J. Storimans
Dr. F. A. Uriarte
69 Yonge St. South
(705)322-2661


EXETER

Thames Road Animal Clinic
Dr. Sean Tucker
(519)235-0001


GLOUCESTER


Alta Vista Animal Hospital
Dr. N. R. Parker
Dr. B. P. Pukay
Dr. D. T. Rodgers
2616 Bank Street
(613)731-6851


GRAND BEND


Grand Bend Veterinary Services
Dr. R. E. Caslick
Dr. D. G. Thiel
Dr. J. E. Earle
Hwy. #21
(519)238-5005


GUELPH


Campus Estates Animal Hospital
Dr. Alison Daub
Dr. Johanna Wagner
26-35 Harvard Rd. 
(519)837-1212
www.petsandvets.ca

University of Guelph
Ontario Veterinary College
Small Animal Clinic
Dr. Mike Taylor
(519)824-4120 ext. 54198
www.ovc.uoguelph.ca


KINGSTON


Beardall Animal Hospital
Dr. Gay Chamberlin
Dr. Bryan Jones
393 Bath Rd.
(613)544-6336

Collins Bay Animal Hospital
Dr. Barry Slater
4037 Bath Rd.
(613)384-1010


KINGSVILLE

Kingsville Animal Clinic
Dr. Anthony Braithwaite
228 Division Rd. North
(519)733-5450 


KITCHENER

Heritage Veterinary Hospital
Dr. Rubin
Dr. Bonnie Beresford
200 Lorraine Ave., Unit 7
(519)743-9924


LONDON

Northdale Animal Hospital
Dr. Paul Francis
1096 Adelaide St. N.
(519)645-8787


LYNDEN

Lynden Animal Clinic
Dr. E. J. Fritsch
Dr. B. J. Babcock
Dr. J. N. McNie
847 Lynden Road
(519)647-3921 


MISSISSAUGA

Britannia Animal Hospital
Dr. John Valsamis
3755 Britannia Rd. West
(905)824-7387

Creditview Animal Hospital
Dr. Kevin Saldanha
5330 Creditview Road
(905)567-VETS (8387)
http://www.567VETS.com


Mississauga/Oakville Veterinary Emergency Hospital
Emergency Services 
7:00 p.m. to 8:00 a.m., Monday to Friday 
Open 24 hours on weekends and holidays 
2285 Bristol Circle, Oakville, Ontario 
(905) 829-9444
www.vetemergency.ca

NEPEAN

Bells Corners Animal Hospital
Donald McKiel
326 Moodie Drive
(613)820-1641

Lynwood Animal Hospital
Dr. Robin Roscoe
30 Thorncliffe Pl.
(613)820-0443 


NEWMARKET


College Manor Veterinary Hospital
Dr. Allan Donais
2-869 Mulock Dr.
(905)853-4706


NIAGARA FALLS

Animal Medical Centre
6838 Morrison Street
(905)354-3827


OAK RIDGES


Animal Hospital of Oak Ridges 
Dr. V. Holmes
Dr. P. Lambros 
Dr. C. Madden
31 North Lake Road
(905)773-4321


OAKVILLE

Mississauga Oakville Veterinary Emergency Hospital
Emergency Services 
7:00 p.m. to 8:00 a.m., Monday to Friday 
Open 24 hours on weekends and holidays 
2285 Bristol Circle, Oakville, Ontario 
(905) 829-9444 


OSHAWA

Wilson Road Veterinary Clinic
Dr. Gregory Topolie
371 Wilson Rd. S.
(416)576-8885
(905)576-8885 


OTTAWA


Carp Road Animal Hospital 
Dr. Glavin
Dr. D. McKiel
Dr. C. Oliarnyk
1054 Carp Rd., Stittsville 
(613)831-2965
http://www.carproadanimalhospital.ca

Lynwood Animal Hospital
Dr. Roscoe, Dr. Poulton,
Dr. Walker, Dr. Hare,
Dr. Napke, Dr. Sharma,
Dr. Duns
30 Thorncliffe Place
(613)820-0443


PICKERING


Millennium City Veterinary Hospital
Dr. J. Sawyer
365-1225 Bayly Street (Bay Ridges Plaza)
(905)420-9555


SCARBOROUGH


Amherst Veterinary Hospital
Dr. Luckwald
3206 Eglinton Ave. E.
(416)261-3322

Bridlewood Animal Clinic
Dr. Jeff Silver
2110 Bridletowne Circle
(416)497-4800


Markham Road Animal Hospital
Dr. R. Goldstein
Dr. K. Ackerman
900 Markham Road
(416)438-1751


STONEY CREEK


Briarwood Animal Hospital
Dr. Randy Stirling
76 King St. E.
(905)664-4888
http://www.briarwoodanimalhospital.com



SUDBURY

LaSalle Animal Clinic
Dr. Janice Vannevel
1560 LaSalle
(705)560-7226


THOROLD


Thorold Veterinary Hospital
Dr. A. Ker
Dr. J. Lowrey
2-B Sullivan Ave.
(905)227-7644
http://www.infovet.ca/website/thoroldvet/


TIMMINS

Hampton Veterinary Hospital
Dr. Kay E. Hampton
252 Algonquin Boulevard West 
(705)268-7387




TORONTO

Bathurst Animal Clinic
Dr. D. Odetoyinbo
Dr. M. Bonder
352 Wilson Avenue
(416)635-9090

Coxwell Animal Clinic
961 Coxwell Ave.
(416)423-3042

High Park Animal Clinic
Dr. Robin Lane
Dr. Petra Burgmann
Dr. Judy McFarlen
Dr. Karen Regan
Dr. Don Dawson
3194 Dundas St. W.
(416)763-4200



Riverdale Animal Hospital
901 Danforth Ave.
(416)465-4655

South Etobicoke Animal Hospital
Dr. Adrian Gavrileti
741 The Queensway
(416)201-9123

The Links Road Animal & Bird Clinic
Rick Axelson
41 The Links Rd.
(416)223-1165


SUDBURY

LaSalle Animal Clinic
Janice Vannevel
1560 LaSalle
(705)560-7226


WATERLOO

Lincoln Village Animal Hospital
Dr.T. Burrows
370 University Avenue East
(519)746-7557

Waterloo West Animal Hospital
Dr. M. St. Pierre
420 Erb Street West, #6
(519)747-2020


WELLAND


Rose City Animal Hospital
61 Southworth Street
(905)734-6117


WHITBY

Anderson Veterinary Clinic
Jim Holmes
1200 Rossland Rd. East
(905)666-4004


WINDSOR

Brack Animal Hospital
Dr. Darlene House
2621 Howard Ave.
(519)966-1020

Downtown Animal Clinic
1545 Tuscarora
(519)258-9963


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It worked for me!  He is turning yellow in to the grey, that is strange, I would just go for a check-up to be on the safe side!! 

good Luck!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Laura said:


> Ann I am not sure where your located in Ontario and you don't have to say in the forum  but I found this on ParrotsCanada just scroll down to Ontario and see if you can find anything near you.
> 
> http://www.parrotscanada.com/services/avianvets.html


Thank you so very much for the link! I did try doing an online search but couldn't find that website. There is indeed at least one place within driving distance I could take him to, if the poor fella could handle the drive. It would probably be wise to take Wren as well just in case. 

Sorry to hear about your budgie Aly, I lost a little yellow lacewing budgie a couple years ago which was very heartbreaking.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Ann!

I was reading about some other stuff and came across this article. I think it may help give you some insight on what's happening (also what happened with my budgie). It's on Eclectus but the general idea still applies. http://www.geocities.com/eclectusgroup/pages/dis.abfeather.html Basically, it most likely has to do with his liver. Just like in people, it causes yellowing. I don't know why I didn't think of it before.

Here is some more info I found. If you have a gram scale weigh him and let me know what it says. 
From what I've read, if I had to take a guess I'd say fatty liver disease, also called hepatic lipidosis. Here is a good article on it. http://www.exoticpetvet.net/dvms/fattyliver.html 
The main part that made it all click was this:


> Many birds with hepatic lipidosis may have poor feather quality and in cockatiels, white feathers may take on a more yellowish color


Keep us posted on the vet visit!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I seen this Both birds toetapped and the hen picked at her legs. There was someone elses tiel on here that liked to slam his leg down alot mabey it has something to do with his liver.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I seen this Both birds toetapped and the hen picked at her legs. There was someone elses tiel on here that liked to slam his leg down alot mabey it has something to do with his liver.


Good point. I missed that. It was Ritzieann in this post: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2169&page=3&highlight=bang

I'll refer her to this thread.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you again Aly! Very informative articles, the funny thing is, I was actually researching into the Eclectus parrot with the hopes of buying one in the future. 

Weight problems are mentioned, but Prospero isn't at all, he's underweight if anything and always has been. And he's always had some yellow feathers mixed in with the body plumage which makes me wonder if he's always had a problem with his liver. Genentic perhaps...

He doesn't like to eat many veggies or fruit, he just nibbles then runs back to that bird seed. Picky child! He also has a protruding gizzard as mentioned in that article, which led me to think that it was sour crop originally.  Although how he would have that problem was beyond me! 

Non of my birds toe tap or wing flink, unless it's normal grooming activities. And his droppings are normal too...forgot to mention that.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's ok Ann, I think you're a great mom for asking questions and caring for them. I know the article mentioned diet but I don't think it was anything caused by you at all. I'm not sure what else it could be but a blood test will tell for sure.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Aly, thanks. Actually after reading the articles I was beginning to think that it's not my fault afterall. :lol:


----------

